# Crawfish Risotto



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 1/2 cups crawfish meat(lobster as a sub)
1 cup long grain rice
4 oz bacon
1 1/2 cup white sauce
18 oysters, beaded
1/2 tsp salt
2 tblsp dry sherry
1/2 doz tomatoes, halved
3 lemons sliced
parsley

Cut the bacon up and fry. Keep hot in the oven
Use a little of the bacon fat to fry the rice. Stir the rice as it is frying and fryn until brown. Add four cups of boiling water and the salt and cook the rice until it is tender. Drain away the water and keep rice hot in the oven. Maike a white sauce and add the sherry. Then mix in the crawfish and oysters and add slat and pepepr to taste. Serve on large plate with the crawfish in the middle and the tomato and lemon slices interspersed with parsley around the edge.


----------

